# Personal bikes of the pros



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,
I'm curious as to what bikes the pros ride when they aren't being paid to ride a specific bike. For example, I know Tyler Hamilton has the custom KirkLee and Floyd Landis rode a Pegoretti Love #3. Does anyone know of any others?


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

lonestar_shawn said:


> Hi,
> I'm curious as to what bikes the pros ride when they aren't being paid to ride a specific bike. For example, I know Tyler Hamilton has the custom KirkLee and Floyd Landis rode a Pegoretti Love #3. Does anyone know of any others?


that's a question whose answer is a moving target. Hamilton also rode a Parlee for a long while and floyd rode Lynskey......


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

http://bicyclespecialties.blogspot.com/2009/01/mudguards-fenders.html


----------



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

ewitz said:


> http://bicyclespecialties.blogspot.com/2009/01/mudguards-fenders.html


Fascinating! I remember reading about that bike before last year's Paris-Roubaix when George was thinking about using it. I have seen some pics of Lance riding around on some rainy days with clip on fenders on his Madone.



bigdeal said:


> that's a question whose answer is a moving target. Hamilton also rode a Parlee for a long while and floyd rode Lynskey......


I'm kind of curious to see the trends. When a pro is spending their own money to ride the bike they want to ride, what are they getting? Are they going for custom carbon fiber bikes, titanium, etc.? I'm sure most of them just ride training bikes provided by their sponsors.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I think you would have to look at what retired/suspended pros ride. All contracted pros would ride whatever they are given by their sponsors. Tyler ad Floyd were out of competition when they were on those. (i think).


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Also, the recent issue of Bicycling magazine has a short article by Michael Barry. In one of the shots there is a pic of him riding what looks like that bike. I was wondering what it was because it had cantis but was a Giant. I figured that they must have given him a cross for messing around during the winter but I guess that article solves it.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

tron said:


> Also, the recent issue of Bicycling magazine has a short article by Michael Barry. In one of the shots there is a pic of him riding what looks like that bike. I was wondering what it was because it had cantis but was a Giant. I figured that they must have given him a cross for messing around during the winter but I guess that article solves it.


Looking at the muddy-ass roads that he and Millar train on in Spain in the winter, I'm not surprised they use cross bikes or fenders.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

tron said:


> I think you would have to look at what retired/suspended pros ride. All contracted pros would ride whatever they are given by their sponsors. Tyler ad Floyd were out of competition when they were on those. (i think).


The first year Tyler was on CSC he rode a Look branded Parlee. Also he had a Look branded Cervelo that JaJa borrowed for the tour de france. The next year they were on Cervelo


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

There was a video about Mark Cavendish either on the velonews or versus website & it had some shots of him riding on the Isle of Man. His bike looked to have full fenders, front and rear.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

One of zabriskie's 12 bikes before they got stolen:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

That machine is pure badass-ery. I bet it uses chuck norris blood for chain lube.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> That machine is pure badass-ery. I bet it uses chuck norris blood for chain lube.


I bet he got chuck norris to build the bike!?!


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Valverde... on a Felt MTB










guess he'll have plenty of time to ride all he wants ...real soon.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

Levi Leipheimer rides a land shark, I like the black and white paint job

http://www.landsharkbicycles.com/Gallery/Leipheimer.html


http://www.landsharkbicycles.com/procarbon_tech.html


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

roadie92 said:


> I bet he got chuck norris to build the bike!?!


Maybe, but Jack Bauer would ride it to every world championship. In the same weekend.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Obviously Levi has a deal with Landshark, as they have made several bikes for him.

Further I think the pros and former pros - still get bikes gratis (or deeply discounted) - as they are a great pr move / billboard for the builder.

The latest issue of ProCycling had Frankie Adreau recieving his first custome bike ever,
an Indy Fab. I'll bet since he turned pro (probably in the early 90's) he has never paid for a bike - likewise for most other pros.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If Landshark has a deal with Levi they're getting the short end! lol This is the first and only place I've seen those (maybe they will go to NAHBS?). I think it's just as likely that he plunked down the cash and treated himself to a couple of nice custom frames.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

I did a video on Freddie Rodriguez a few years ago, he really loved all of his Merckx bikes. He loaned me one for the day and we did some offroading on them. LOL

http://proroadaccess.com/MoreVideo/


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

This is labeled as Floyd Landis' personal Dario Pegoretti frameset, his "Love #3" model. Reportedly custom painted with Jack Handey quotes.(?!?)
 










Link of page with pic: https://www.bikyle.com/PegPaintSchemes.asp
Pegoretti's Wikipedia page that mentions Landis being an owner: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dario_Pegoretti
another: https://neilroad.blogspot.com/2007/06/armstrong-and-landis-compare-and.html


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Andy Hampsten rides a Moots built Hampsten decaled bike.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Mootsie said:


> Andy Hampsten rides a Moots built Hampsten decaled bike.


Great bike. Here's a feature on it:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/pro-bike-andy-hampstens-cycles-strada-bianca-ti-16577
Three features of note:
Plenty of clearance for 34mm tires
Shimano long-reach (used to be called standard-reach) calipers
50/34 x 12-27 gearing


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful welds on Andy's bike.


----------

